# Hunting in Cobb County



## NickNock24 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys I have been living in west Cobb now for a few years now and have yet to find/ receive permission to bow hunt around here. Does anyone have any tracts that they wouldn't mind me bow hunting this season or any tips that will help me get into the woods around here??? 

I am a teacher so I am looking for a spot I can jump into after school or on weekends. I would be more than happy to trade venison, free tutoring (science), or general labor, etc for hunting permission. Let me know as I am pretty desperate to sling some arrows.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 14, 2016)

moved to the proper forum


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 15, 2016)

Not sure if they have filled the quota yet, but you can check out the COE property the county leases and uses as a park.

https://cobbcounty.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=205


----------



## NickNock24 (Jul 15, 2016)

Is this any good land to hunt? A neighbor of mine was telling me nothing but bad things about the COE in Cobb the other day.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, it's a pain here. There isn't a lot of land that isn't separated into tiny tracts of little houses, townhomes, or subdivisions.


----------



## joelv38 (Sep 18, 2016)

we live in one of those subdivisions that border the COE property, we see deer all the time.


----------

